# Pump up your saddle



## DEFENDER01 (8 Sep 2015)

Got one of these today from Lidl pump up saddle not tried it yet but it may save me getting a sore @rse. 
Every Lidl helps


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2015)

That would be torture to me, all that squishing in the wrong places.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Sep 2015)

What happens if it punctures? Could be a good excuse/scapegoat for flatulent outbursts..


----------



## midlife (8 Sep 2015)

Didn't Campag do one about 25 years ago?

Shaun


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Sep 2015)

female saddle, not for me..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Sep 2015)

Oh no, too chubby.
hen I started cycling the bike came with a similar one, soon got changed to a skinnier model.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (8 Sep 2015)

O/K 
i guess you guys like sitting on a plank of wood
Just out of interest which is your idea of a comfortable seat.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> O/K
> i guess you guys like sitting on a plank of wood
> Just out of interest which is your idea of a comfortable seat.


I'm not a guy 
Never really had a problem with saddles, but a few years ago I bought an Aldi saddle just because I liked the look of the shape 
Turned out to be so comfy that I got one for each of my bikes, plus a spare.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (8 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm not a guy
> Never really had a problem with saddles, but a few years ago I bought an Aldi saddle just because I liked the look of the shape
> Turned out to be so comfy that I got one for each of my bikes, plus a spare.


This one going by the looks and feel of it could save my bony bum from getting uncomfortable after 15 minutes in the saddle
Most bikes come with razor blade saddles who designs these things certainly someone that doesn't spend long riding.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Sep 2015)

Well, the razor blades are meant to be used in conjunction with good padded shorts.
I can't abide the things, feels like having central heating down below


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, the razor blades are meant to be used in conjunction with good padded shorts.
> I can't abide the things, feels like having central heating down below


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Sep 2015)

Yeah, Mo, exactly like that!


----------



## DEFENDER01 (8 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, the razor blades are meant to be used in conjunction with good padded shorts.
> I can't abide the things, feels like having central heating down below


May just as well have a comfy seat and cut out the need to wear padded shorts which make you look like your wearing a nappy.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2015)

Brooks. That is all.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Sep 2015)

Ive been in that direction. Gel seats, gel pads and they didnt work for me.

Ive ridden Brooks, " as hard as bloody nails" saddles for years and they are great. I got a Charge Spoon this week and time will tell.


----------



## Markymark (9 Sep 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> What happens if it punctures?


Same as when I get a tyre puncture - cry and call my mum.


----------



## Col5632 (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> This one going by the looks and feel of it could save my bony bum from getting uncomfortable after 15 minutes in the saddle
> Most bikes come with razor blade saddles who designs these things certainly someone that doesn't spend long riding.



It's said that your bum adjusts to the hardness and stops the gel being moved around in places you would rather it didn't, I used to think gel seats were the way to go but really the 'razor' seat teamed with a good pair of padded shorts are the way to go


----------



## Globalti (9 Sep 2015)

A soft squishy saddle may feel good for the first few miles but your sit bones will sink into it, transferring the stress to your soft tissues. Your saddle area will become sweaty and then you will get saddle sores caused by friction on damp skin in the perineal and gluteal areas. Worse, the sweaty environment will encourage bacteria to grow, causing infections and eventually boils.

Much better to get a well-shaped but firm saddle (Charge Spoon is excellent) and make sure you've got it set up right, which means:

Correct angle.
Correct height.
Correct position on the rails and hence distance from the bars.
Correct height differential with the bars.

Correctly set up, a good saddle will "cup" your sit bones and carry your weight in the way Nature intended.

On shorts pads, unfortunately the cycle clothing industry has decided that we all need soft squishy pads but these are a mistake in the long run for the same reason. The pad is supposed to wick away moisture and prevent the shorts from creasing and folding, not provide thick spongey padding.My most comfortable shorts are my 3/4 dhb Roubaix bibs, which have a thin, firm pad.

Brooks saddles work by stretching to match the shape of the rider, which is why they are provided with a tightening bolt. They are fine if you plan on avoiding rain but they are damned heavy and IMO a modern plastic saddle does as good a job for less weight and expense and in wet or dry weather.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 Sep 2015)

Col5632 said:


> It's said that your bum adjusts to the hardness and stops the gel being moved around in places you would rather it didn't, I used to think gel seats were the way to go but really the 'razor' seat teamed with a good pair of padded shorts are the way to go


Surely having to wear padded shorts to compensate for a hard seat says the seat is too hard.
You dont need to wear padded shorts to compensate for bad seats in cars so why bikes.


----------



## Andy_R (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Surely having to wear padded shorts to compensate for a hard seat says the seat is too hard.
> You dont need to wear padded shorts to compensate for bad seats in cars so why bikes.


'cos a car seat supports you over a much larger area, distributing your weight.


----------



## robjh (9 Sep 2015)

If you fill it with helium then the saddle will try to float upwards, making your bike seem extra-light.


----------



## Markymark (9 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> If you fill it with helium then the saddle will try to float upwards, making your bike seem extra-light.


...and your farts high pitched.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2015)

Time for my favourite cycling quote:

_He said: "It has been an idea of mine that the right saddle is to be found."
I said: "You give up that idea; this is an imperfect world of joy and sorrow mingled. There may be a better land where bicycle saddles are made out of rainbow, stuffed with cloud; in this world the simplest thing is to get used to something hard.... 
_
From Three Men on the Bummel by Jerome K Jerome. The ensuing conversation reads something like a "which saddle" thread on here. You can read it in full here. (It starts at the bottom of the page).


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> If you fill it with helium then the saddle will try to float upwards, making your bike seem extra-light.


And if you fill your tyres with helium as well we could all just float around.


----------



## Col5632 (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Surely having to wear padded shorts to compensate for a hard seat says the seat is too hard.
> You dont need to wear padded shorts to compensate for bad seats in cars so why bikes.



Basically what @Globalti said

"A soft squishy saddle may feel good for the first few miles but your sit bones will sink into it, transferring the stress to your soft tissues. Your saddle area will become sweaty and then you will get saddle sores caused by friction on damp skin in the perineal and gluteal areas. Worse, the sweaty environment will encourage bacteria to grow, causing infections and eventually boils"


----------



## gavintc (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> This one going by the looks and feel of it could save my bony bum from getting uncomfortable after 15 minutes in the saddle
> Most bikes come with razor blade saddles who designs these things certainly someone that doesn't spend long riding.


If you believe this, then your longest ride will have been no more than a few minutes. A hard saddle is significantly better than a cushion for a ride of a few miles and more.


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> O/K
> i guess you guys like sitting on a plank of wood
> Just out of interest which is your idea of a comfortable seat.


Selle Italia Lady Flow

When I got it, it was not so nice, but it's all broken in now and I'm 3 stone lighter so now it's lovely and comfy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2015)

So @Globalti 's comments cover the reason why (as Jerome K Jerome put it) "the best thing is to get used to something hard". The next thing that springs to mind is - why aren't damping mechanisms between bike and saddle (suspension seatposts, sprung saddles) more popular?

I ride Brooks B17s btw. I'm quite happy with that but there's always room for improvement .


----------



## Markymark (9 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> So @Globalti 's comments cover the reason why (as Jerome K Jerome put it) "the best thing is to get used to something hard". The next thing that springs to mind is - why aren't damping mechanisms between bike and saddle (suspension seatposts, sprung saddles) more popular?
> 
> I ride Brooks B17s btw. I'm quite happy with that but there's always room for improvement .


Cos I'd hate to be bouncing up and down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Cos I'd hate to be bouncing up and down.


Well, big squishy boingy apparatus would do that. But surely a firm suspension that only has a travel of a few mm would smooth things out.

I don't know, that's why I'm asking. Maybe the amount of boinginess that's already in a B17 is already optimum?


----------



## Markymark (9 Sep 2015)

It just sounds over engineered adding cost and weight to something that I, and I'm guessing, many don't see as a issue.


----------



## Globalti (9 Sep 2015)

Following a back injury I tried a suspension seatpost on my mountain bike. It was made by USE and must have been designed for dry climates because after a couple of outings in Lancashire the gritty water dribbled through the seal and jammed it solid. 

Nowadays on my road bike I use supple tyres (Veloflex open Corsas) with latex inners at 95 psi and find the ride very smooth indeed.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> So @Globalti 's comments cover the reason why (as Jerome K Jerome put it) "the best thing is to get used to something hard". The next thing that springs to mind is - why aren't damping mechanisms between bike and saddle (suspension seatposts, sprung saddles) more popular?



They are, but in various guises - such as, small diameter seatposts, different carbon layups, thin flexible seatstays, long seatstays, zert inserts, vcls seatposts etc. Then you can start looking at tyres, go wider with lower pressure.


----------



## Markymark (9 Sep 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> . Then you can start looking at tyres, go wider with lower pressure.


Then you are swapping sore bum for aching legs.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> That would be torture to me, all that squishing in the wrong places.


Ditto for me



DEFENDER01 said:


> O/K
> i guess you guys like sitting on a plank of wood
> Just out of interest which is your idea of a comfortable seat.


I propose the;
Selle-Italia Flite 

In its original 1990 pattern, I've got them on my Ribble, Ridley & the CX bike

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...ia-flite-1990-the-original-saddle/sellsadd199


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 Sep 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ditto for me
> I propose the;
> Selle-Italia Flite
> In its original 1990 pattern, I've got them on my Ribble, Ridley & the CX bike
> ...


L.O.L that would definitely bring tears to my eyes. 
The fence in the background looks more comfortable.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> L.O.L that would definitely bring tears to my eyes.
> The fence in the background looks more comfortable.



Seriously, it's the best saddle I've used, just enough 'give',

The one on my Ridley is  'hand-me-down' from my Dyna-Tech (20+ years wearing in)
The CX bike has the one that was on my Pace Research (taken off, when sold, about 1997)
The Ribbles was new, bought for that bike


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> L.O.L that would definitely bring tears to my eyes.
> The fence in the background looks more comfortable.



Have you been cycling very long? A lot of the people on here giving advice have been.

I would suggest if you only use a bike for popping to the shops type cycling then any old saddle will do.


----------



## outlash (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Got one of these today from Lidl pump up saddle not tried it yet but it may save me getting a sore @rse.
> Every Lidl helps
> 
> View attachment 103144



Let us know how you get on with that saddle on a 4 hour ride .


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> Have you been cycling very long? A lot of the people on here giving advice have been.
> 
> I would suggest if you only use a bike for popping to the shops type cycling then any old saddle will do.


Yes i would say that most on here have been cycling more than me.
Got back into cycling about a year ago as i need to exercise my knees the problem i was getting with my old saddle was i couldn't go far at a time as the tops of my legs would start to ache {hips.} now with my new saddle i dont have that problem and cycling has become a pleasure which it should be.
The better support has certainly done the trick.
I dont have a weight problem eleven and a half stone.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> Let us know how you get on with that saddle on a 4 hour ride .


I dont intend cycling for 4 hours i have transport with an engine for those trips.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Yes i would say that most on here have been cycling more than me.
> Got back into cycling about a year ago as i need to exercise my knees the problem i was getting with my old saddle was i couldn't go far at a time as the tops of my legs would start to ache {hips.} now with my new saddle i dont have that problem and cycling has become a pleasure which it should be.
> The better support has certainly done the trick.
> I dont have a weight problem eleven and a half stone.



I am glad you have found a solution to your problems.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> I dont intend cycling for 4 hours i have transport with an engine for those trips.



I would rather a 4 hour ride than a 4 hour drive, it could be down to the amount that I do for my business every week. Mind you my bum is extremely comfortable on what you describe as a razor balde.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> I would rather a 4 hour ride than a 4 hour drive, it could be down to the amount that I do for my business every week. Mind you my bum is extremely comfortable on what you describe as a razor balde.


Ahh but do you wear those padded shorts.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Ahh but do you wear those padded shorts.



Of course, would you wear a boiler suit to go swimming in

I only cycle as part of my excercise regime, so I dress for the effort I will be putting in. Also having tried soggy saddles I have found like you have what works for us.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Sep 2015)

On roads, I can cycle forever with only my natural padding 
On canal paths and the likes, 5 hours is my maximum, auch!


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> I only cycle as part of my excercise regime, so I dress for the effort I will be putting in. Also having tried soggy saddles I have found like you have what works for us.


Fair comment but i just like to jump on my bike and go.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> On roads, I can cycle forever with only my natural padding
> On canal paths and the likes, 5 hours is my maximum, auch!


I dont have much natural padding so i compensate with a nice saddle.
Others compensate for a bad saddle by wearing padded shorts strange world.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Sep 2015)

Your chubby saddle will pain you once you start riding a bit further.
What did we say, 4 hours, what's that, about 40 miles at my speed, that's basically no distance.
My saddle is not a razor blade, let's say half of yours in bounciness and width.


----------



## outlash (9 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> I dont intend cycling for 4 hours i have transport with an engine for those trips.



You haven't really got this cycling 'thing' have you....


----------



## DEFENDER01 (10 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> You haven't really got this cycling 'thing' have you....


Well yes i have.
We all have our preferences as to what type of cycle we ride for me its a M.T.B for others its a road bike.
I use mine as a way of exercising my knees and often take the old railway track which is around 15 miles.
Not that i do it on a regular basis but its a nice scenic unspoilt route with lots of wildlife a bit overgrown in places now but many use this route on cycles for that reason.
One of the old railway stations on route has now been turned into a coffee shop which is nice to stop for a break.
I didn't start cycling to do any marathons simply for the exercise we all own our cycles for different reasons
To say i dont get {this cycling 'thing' } is a bit unfair.


----------



## Profpointy (10 Sep 2015)

Although the expert advice above is sound pooh-poohing gell and padded saddles, I do disagree with implication that padded shorts are the answer.or even necessary. A good saddle, ie one that suits you, should be ok in ordinary trousers (maybe needing getting used to or breaking in). Special shorts are."a good thing" and I wear them myself, but not an answer to a poor saddle. Hey I cycled from maybe 25 or 30 years before bothering with cycle shorts, and whilst worth having are certainly not essential. By comparison when I bought a track pump I was amazed how good it was and see.that as a near essential


----------



## screenman (10 Sep 2015)

I can ride any of my bikes without padding, I seldom do though.


----------



## outlash (10 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> To say i dont get {this cycling 'thing' } is a bit unfair.



Well, so far you've baulked at everyone else's advice that this saddle isn't any good, and laughed at other's suggestions of proper saddles. There's a reason why saddles are shaped the way they are and that wide, inflatable saddles aren't commonplace. You've also made it clear that riding for any length of time with any regularity isn't for you either. TBH I can't say you come across as the most eager of cyclists.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (10 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> Well, so far you've baulked at everyone else's advice that this saddle isn't any good, and laughed at other's suggestions of proper saddles. There's a reason why saddles are shaped the way they are and that wide, inflatable saddles aren't commonplace. You've also made it clear that riding for any length of time with any regularity isn't for you either. TBH I can't say you come across as the most eager of cyclists.


If you dont know the circumstances as to why some members dont / cant ride for those lengths of time then perhaps you should put your brain into gear before hitting the enter button on your keyboard.
When joining this group i stated the reason i have taken up cycling.
The reason was some time ago i was involved in a very bad motor cycle accident and nearly lost my leg as the injuries were so bad every bone in my right leg was shattered including my knee the accident was in 1971.
I was told that in time i would end up in a wheelchair possibly within 10 years yet here i am taking up cycling as a form of exercising my knees.
To say i have baulked at everyone else's advice is again not fair as everyone has reasons why we adapt our cycles to suit our circumstances.
I accept i never will be able to ride long distances but to do what i am doing is to me an achievement.
Fair enough you may not have known the full facts i accept that but dont knock everyone down before knowing the facts.


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2015)

Well, you did ask without mentioning the accident! And 99% of experienced cyclists would respond that a squidgy saddle is a bad thing.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (10 Sep 2015)

Globalti said:


> Well, you did ask without mentioning the accident! And 99% of experienced cyclists would respond that a squidgy saddle is a bad thing.


I think the idea of what you call a squidgy saddle has been missed.
This one is as soft or hard as you like as it is adjustable i started off on the hard setting then found a setting that suited me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2015)

You do raise an interesting point. A lot of riders (including me) ride with padded shorts. A lot of riders (including me) ride on hard surfaced saddles (B17 in my case). 

But why not move the thin squidgy layer from your shorts to the saddle? A slightly padded backside onto a hard B17 would have the exactly same tush-leather interface as an unpadded backside onto a B17 with a foam layer. So why pad your bum and not the saddle?

I'll think about that next time I'm out riding.


----------



## Col5632 (10 Sep 2015)

I don't claim to be a expert but a decent set of shorts reduces chaffing and are made in a way that keeps you comfortable for longer. I think with the amount of cycling @DEFENDER01 is doing then the saddle is not really going to make that much of a difference and if you find that saddle the answer then great but dismissing 'razor' saddles in my opinion is daft. There is a reason road bikes which are designed for doing lots of fast miles come with a 'razor' saddle


----------



## Globalti (10 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> You do raise an interesting point. A lot of riders (including me) ride with padded shorts. A lot of riders (including me) ride on hard surfaced saddles (B17 in my case).
> 
> But why not move the thin squidgy layer from your shorts to the saddle? A slightly padded backside onto a hard B17 would have the exactly same tush-leather interface as an unpadded backside onto a B17 with a foam layer. So why pad your bum and not the saddle?
> 
> I'll think about that next time I'm out riding.



Have a read of this, in particular post no. 4: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/can-we-talk-about-shorts-pads.182729/#post-3767605


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2015)

Globalti said:


> Have a read of this, in particular post no. 4: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/can-we-talk-about-shorts-pads.182729/#post-3767605


I saw that thread, but it put me off my lunch


----------



## User6179 (10 Sep 2015)

Col5632 said:


> There is a reason road bikes which are designed for doing lots of fast miles come with a 'razor' saddle



So you keep pushing on the pedals to keep the weight of your bum !?


----------



## Mike_P (10 Sep 2015)

Back to the Lidl Saddle I bought a couple of years back but found that that as the height adjustment and saddle angle fixing where the same nut it never held the angle for any length of time when riding the bike.


----------



## outlash (10 Sep 2015)

> perhaps you should put your brain into gear before hitting the enter button on your keyboard.



Er...



DEFENDER01 said:


> O/K
> i guess you guys like sitting on a plank of wood






DEFENDER01 said:


> This one going by the looks and feel of it could save my bony bum from getting uncomfortable after 15 minutes in the saddle
> Most bikes come with razor blade saddles who designs these things certainly someone that doesn't spend long riding.





DEFENDER01 said:


> May just as well have a comfy seat and cut out the need to wear padded shorts which make you look like your wearing a nappy.





DEFENDER01 said:


> Surely having to wear padded shorts to compensate for a hard seat says the seat is too hard.
> You dont need to wear padded shorts to compensate for bad seats in cars so why bikes.





DEFENDER01 said:


> L.O.L that would definitely bring tears to my eyes.
> The fence in the background looks more comfortable.





DEFENDER01 said:


> I dont intend cycling for 4 hours i have transport with an engine for those trips.





DEFENDER01 said:


> I dont have much natural padding so i compensate with a nice saddle.
> Others compensate for a bad saddle by wearing padded shorts strange world.




You're right in that I didn't know about your injury 44 years ago, and it's admirable that you're still plugging away. But pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2015)

I wear padded shorts and I have never had to pump them up.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wear padded shorts and I have never had to pump them up.


What, never? Not even the morning after a curry?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> To say i dont get {this cycling 'thing' } is a bit unfair.


You say now, as a beginner, that no way you would ride 4 hours.
I bet in a year's time, if you keep the cycling up that is, you'll aspire to do at least 50 miles in a go.
This is a certainty


----------



## DEFENDER01 (10 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You say now, as a beginner, that no way you would ride 4 hours.
> I bet in a year's time, if you keep the cycling up that is, you'll aspire to do at least 50 miles in a go.
> This is a certainty


Sadly in my wildest dreams that will not happen although the thought is nice.
Seriously due to my injuries it would take a miracle { not that i dont believe in miracles.}


----------



## MiK1138 (10 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> If you fill it with helium then the saddle will try to float upwards, making your bike seem extra-light.


Now this i like, in fact i am going home tonight to fill all my hollow bike parts and tyres with helium, i will be the strava king


----------



## DEFENDER01 (10 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> You're right in that I didn't know about your injury 44 years ago, and it's admirable that you're still plugging away.


Thanks for this much appreciated.


----------



## MiK1138 (10 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You say now, as a beginner, that no way you would ride 4 hours.
> I bet in a year's time, if you keep the cycling up that is, you'll aspire to do at least 50 miles in a go.
> This is a certainty


cant argue with that Pat, 2 yrs a go i cycled 6 miles a day (some days) on Sunday past i completed my first Century


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> cant argue with that Pat, 2 yrs a go i cycled 6 miles a day (some days) on Sunday past i completed my first Century


Congrats!
When I started I only wanted to reach work 5 flat miles away, don't understand how I ended up the Duke's pass


----------



## robjh (11 Sep 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Now this i like, in fact i am going home tonight to fill all my hollow bike parts and tyres with helium, i will be the strava king


 Tell us how the road-holding is after you try that.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (11 Sep 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Now this i like, in fact i am going home tonight to fill all my hollow bike parts and tyres with helium, i will be the strava king


You will need to fit air brakes after filling your hollow bike parts and tyres with helium.


----------



## Col5632 (11 Sep 2015)

I'm the same, started cycling to do a 25 mile charity cycle, then decided I could cycle to my work once or twice a month then week and now I go the long way home 5 days a week


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Oct 2015)

I think the padding in shorts has very little to do with it - my post from the thread mentioned earlier:
'The shorts I wore in the 60s actually had a chamois leather insert - not really a pad - hence 'chamois' cream, 'chamois' butter, and shorts I bought in the early 90s had a very thin fake chamois insert. Not padding but an intermediate layer that moved with your body, so avoiding chafing'.
You backside needs time to get accustomed to a saddle. A year or so ago I made the mistake of inaugurating a new saddle with a 60 mile ride - bad mistake - I was in agony after 30 miles - now I'm not aware of the saddle at all.


----------



## GoldDust (6 Oct 2015)

I have quite a large gel saddle and I have no problems at all. Small saddles were not right for me maybe I have large sit bones?? However I'm only 7st 12 lbs so not sure that is the case. 

I do like the look of thin saddles but they cause me severe pain my butt never adapted to them and the soft large saddle is soo comfortable I can ride miles on end all day long. 

Good luck with the Lidl saddle it's a steal at that price and If I'm mistaken I think they also sell the matching gel covers!!!!!


----------

